# Best wash mitt & shamps



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Something that really holds the suds in, what's the best mitt and shampoo combo?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the meguires mitt and Johnsons bady bath but it is not sudy you are looking for


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally i use a Dodo Juice Yeti Fist which is a long pile wool wash mitt and usually Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild shampoo which has a big following as being one of the best shampoo's.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I use a Meguiars wash mitt and Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild shampoo. It produces amazing suds and doesn't strip off wax. To top it all off it smells of peaches!


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

I've used and chucked some rubbish mitts :? I'm no pro and as i'm from Yorkshire, i dunt like wastin me brass :lol:

These mitts last for me and IMHO are the dogs bits.....for the money.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lambswool-Wash-Mi ... 4cf282a241

Shampoo.... again.... tried alsorts of so called GOOD/ ACE/ FANTASTIC ones , but Megs Gold Class takes some beating 8) (buy it at Halfrauds wen its 241 !) :wink:

Hope this helps

SPECKS.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

specky said:


> I've used and chucked some rubbish mitts :? I'm no pro and as i'm from Yorkshire, i dunt like wastin me brass :lol:
> 
> These mitts last for me and IMHO are the dogs bits.....for the money.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lambswool-Wash-Mi ... 4cf282a241
> ...


+1

Paul


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm another that uses comparatively inexpensive lambswool wash mits that you can buy off the internet for quite cheap. I also use Dod Juice Born to be mild shampoo....never realised it was supposed to smell of peaches though!!

Ant


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Johnsons baby bath for me. 1/4 of the price of megs & just as good :wink:


----------

